# Fake Ratings



## Coley

Most of the cars on the road in Chicago are covered in road salt dust. I drive a newer model Cadillac SRX and had it washed and waxed at a higher end car wash. It looked sharp. I always pull the front passenger's seat as forward as it can go to give as much leg room as possible to the rider in the back seat, which is a lot. That day my average rating for the day was 4.5, the lowest I've ever had. There's no doubt that I'm friendly, kind, polite. I have meaningful conversations with almost all of my passengers (if I detect that someone does not want to talk, I just shut up and drive). I've read many posts on this forum. Based on all of the inconsistencies and nonsense ratings I am inclined to believe that Uber manipulates the ratings. I just don't believe that it's statistically possible for so many of us to be at 4.98/30+ rides, and then gradually and consistently taper to under 4.75. Sure, some drunks give bad ratings. But that day was a week day and I drove for highly educated, mature business working professionals. It was a sunny day, no one was crabby or appeared to be in a bad mood. All my passengers were kind. 

I think its easy to get caught up in looking back at the day's passengers and trying to figure out which ones would have given a 4 or below. That's because that way we can put a face(s) to our sinking ratings. In actuality, it's probably Uber playing us.

On another matter, I will never refer someone to drive for Uber. Sure, the immediate cash is nice. But we are all putting our jobs in jeopardy by giving Uber a wider base of drivers, which enables Uber to put more pressure on all of us.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Are you uberSelect? 

If I were you, I wouldn't pay too much attention to ratings. I've done over 2k rides, and currently 4.75. Before I was obsessing about ratings, now I don't give a rats ass. And the ratings are slowly climbing. There will always be an ass who thinks 4 is a good rating.


----------



## Ripd

I agree it's a scam. It's Uber's way of putting you in a constant state of feeling you need to be trying harder. A lot of people say do your best and ignore the ratings. I tend to agree.


----------



## Western Warrior

I get a 1 rating because the ping was 15 min away and pax annoyed with having to wait. Just can't win.


----------



## JJcriggins

Uber keeps it's "hoes on their toes"


----------



## [email protected]

JJcriggins said:


> Uber keeps it's "hoes on their toes"


Hilarious


----------



## The Kid

Western Warrior said:


> I get a 1 rating because the ping was 15 min away and pax annoyed with having to wait. Just can't win.


Cancel,Cancel,Cancel.


----------



## [email protected]

Chicago-uber said:


> Are you uberSelect?
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't pay too much attention to ratings. I've done over 2k rides, and currently 4.75. Before I was obsessing about ratings, now I don't give a rats ass. And the ratings are slowly climbing. There will always be an ass who thinks 4 is a good rating.


I've had a lot of people say they thought it was a "B" score. Apparently it has to be an "A".


----------



## Ziggy

Unlike drivers who have to rate pax immediately after the trip (to go back online); pax don't have to rate the drivers until they are ready for their next trip. Not all pax ride everyday; some pax ride once a week or once a month ... Can you remember what you had for lunch 2 weeks ago? I doubt it ... which also means pax that don't rate the driver right away likely will forget what the ride was like from a week ago.


----------



## rocksteady

Ripd said:


> I agree it's a scam. It's Uber's way of putting you in a constant state of feeling you need to be trying harder. A lot of people say do your best and ignore the ratings. I tend to agree.


I agree something fishy is going on. My ratings started out great. The first few days straight fives. Two week later it was 4.89. Then all of a sudden after three weeks, over two days it drops to a 4.7 when nothing out of the ordinary happened. Two months in now it has climbed back up to 4.84 with the last few days being perfect fives, about 60 trips total. Since starting I haven't changed a thing. Then I get home about 4am after a typical night of about 30 trips (no problems, same level of service, everyone is friendly) and I check my 1 day rating to find a 4.6 avg... huh? Then I check it a little while later, it dropped to 4.5. Now I check it two hours after getting home and it's dropped to 4.43. I call BS. Who is up after a night out drinking at this time and rating me poorly and then another and another? What are the odds? This is exactly what happened the first time my average plummeted--I got home after working through a snow storm with a lot of appreciative, impressed riders to do a double take at my awful ratings for the evening, mysteriously dropping almost on the hour. With not so many rides under my belt I was left going over what could have triggered the bad ratings. Arbitrary drunks? Maybe something I wore.

Hearing the same story from a lot of other drivers--always initial great ratings then a dip for no reason makes me think the ratings are being manipulated. With all else being fairly constant, they would act randomly instead of in a rollercoaster-like pattern. I agree it seems Uber is doing it to keep drivers on their toes so that we'll be feared into investing more time and effort for the same amount of earnings. I have many hundreds of rides now so I'm not sweating the ratings. I have a feeling mine will dip for a while for no reason then come back up again for no reason.


----------



## Super Uber

I have wondered....what if a pax asks you to do them a favour of any kind and its beyond your ability or you just don't want to do it and then for that they rate you 1 star, what happens then, is that fair, and apparently you can't complain to Uber as they won't do anything! that so not fair.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

If you ever think you gonna get a 1 star rating on any trip(s) then, this is what I do. 
When you are close to the destination, tell the rider that you understand he/she was not happy with whatever the reason was and that you do them a favor. 
Tell them to CANCEL the ride!
You, get the full fare PLUS cancel fee. 
They, do NOT get to rate you. 
Happy Ubering!!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Guys just do this.

http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977

You can submit one a day and boom no more rating review for bad pax.


----------



## KeJorn

Cooluberdriver said:


> Guys just do this.
> http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977
> You can submit one a day and boom no more rating review for bad pax.


Cool link... but since we have no idea what any pax rates us, how would we know if they rated us low or not. They might not have rated us at all.
There is no accountability with the rating system. For a rating system to be useful, you should have a community that can bring balance to it. Instead, that data is controlled and viewed ONLY by Uber, who wields the power to act on those low scores. It comes across more as a control device instead of a feedback method.


----------



## RideshareGuru

rocksteady said:


> I agree something fishy is going on. My ratings started out great. The first few days straight fives. Two week later it was 4.89. Then all of a sudden after three weeks, over two days it drops to a 4.7 when nothing out of the ordinary happened. Two months in now it has climbed back up to 4.84 with the last few days being perfect fives, about 60 trips total. Since starting I haven't changed a thing. Then I get home about 4am after a typical night of about 30 trips (no problems, same level of service, everyone is friendly) and I check my 1 day rating to find a 4.6 avg... huh? Then I check it a little while later, it dropped to 4.5. Now I check it two hours after getting home and it's dropped to 4.43. I call BS. Who is up after a night out drinking at this time and rating me poorly and then another and another? What are the odds? This is exactly what happened the first time my average plummeted--I got home after working through a snow storm with a lot of appreciative, impressed riders to do a double take at my awful ratings for the evening, mysteriously dropping almost on the hour. With not so many rides under my belt I was left going over what could have triggered the bad ratings. Arbitrary drunks? Maybe something I wore.
> 
> Hearing the same story from a lot of other drivers--always initial great ratings then a dip for no reason makes me think the ratings are being manipulated. With all else being fairly constant, they would act randomly instead of in a rollercoaster-like pattern. I agree it seems Uber is doing it to keep drivers on their toes so that we'll be feared into investing more time and effort for the same amount of earnings. I have many hundreds of rides now so I'm not sweating the ratings. I have a feeling mine will dip for a while for no reason then come back up again for no reason.


A big part of the problem is that several pax don't rate their drivers. What this does is messes up the ratio of 5s to less than 5s. This assumes of course that the pax who don't rate didn't have a problem with you and would have rated you a 5. I had a female pax tell me a couple days ago that her girlfriends told her not to rate her drivers because they could come back to her house a day later and rob and/or rape her. Stupid reasoning, but the perception is in people's minds out there. So beware, if you rob and/or rape a pax a day after a ride, that might also get you a 1 star rating, lol.


----------



## biozon

*Coley*
My Uber fellow, there is no winning with this. You should just chill and not pay attention to ratings. No matter what you do, no matter how great your car is (and how many complements you receive on this), how clean it is, etc, etc, you will still get bad rating from some ignorant ******bags*.*

*E.g. an extract from what I usually do:*

1) Having the car washed before I start Ubering.
2) Occasionally texting customers with request to specify their pickup location if it is not clear from the app (and people very often state wrong pickup locations, which are sometimes way off from what the app shows).
3) Providing comfortable waiting times after my arrival in all cases, including when customers are already outside but need some time to smoke/discuss something with their friends before they get in the vehicle for riding.
4) Helping customers with luggage (in/out) and helping them in to and out of the third row when I get UberXL ride request.
5) Requesting a preferred route.
6) Requesting if the temperature in the vehicle is comfortable and willing to adjust it to customer's choice. This also applies to seating.
7) Requesting if they prefer any FM station or music style, or silence.
8) Providing bottled water, chargers, AUX cable, gum.
9) Cleaning my all season mats, refreshing panels and seats after every ride to ensure the next customer is getting into a clean vehicle.
10) Providing a smooth ride with no abrupt acceleration or stops to achieve a limousine experience.
11) Engaging in a pleasant conversation and answering any questions if a client is willing (never on my initiative, as I understand that some people prefer to sit quietly in the back and do not engage in a conversation). I was never rude to any of the customers and I'm always friendly. I always ask the customer(s) how they are doing and always thank them when the trip is complete.
12) Making several en-route stops if client needs to drop somewhere on the way and/or there are multiple people drop-off.
13) Quickly checking traffic situation to ensure optimal route is chosen to avoid traffic.
14) Never asking a client to leave me a good rating.

*And yet there are ******s or just ignorant persons (or both) that leave anything beyond 5.*

For instance, this is my Uber Summary from last week:
_Rating, 4.65 _(!!!!)
What's bothering me even more - the following line: _Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*. _How bad are other drivers that 4.65 is ABOVE AVERAGE?
(Despite of) _You received *19* five-star reviews out of *23* rated trips in the past two weeks._

I swear - 9 out of 10 people that get into my car tell almost word to word: what a great car you have, and it smells so nice!

As you can see, doesn't help. My overall rating is 4.83. So, the less you care, the better.


----------



## zMann

The riders that give you the good compliments, tend to give you the worse rating 1Star.
:))


----------



## biozon

zMann said:


> The riders that give you the good compliments, tend to give you the worse rating 1Star.


 I disagree, from my statistics it wouldn't be possible _(*19* five-star reviews out of *23* rated trips)_ and majority of riders complimenting the car.


----------



## RideshareGuru

zMann said:


> The riders that give you the good compliments, tend to give you the worse rating 1Star.
> :))


I find that the ones who promise the big tips never deliver.


----------



## biozon

RideshareGuru said:


> I find that the ones who promise the big tips never deliver.


 Does anyone do that? In my 500+ rides experience I was only promised tips once (surely, noone delivered).


----------



## Western Warrior

biozon said:


> *Coley*
> My Uber fellow, there is no winning with this. You should just chill and not pay attention to ratings. No matter what you do, no matter how great your car is (and how many complements you receive on this), how clean it is, etc, etc, you will still get bad rating from some ignorant ******bags*.*
> 
> *E.g. an extract from what I usually do:*
> 
> 1) Having the car washed before I start Ubering.
> 2) Occasionally texting customers with request to specify their pickup location if it is not clear from the app (and people very often state wrong pickup locations, which are sometimes way off from what the app shows).
> 3) Providing comfortable waiting times after my arrival in all cases, including when customers are already outside but need some time to smoke/discuss something with their friends before they get in the vehicle for riding.
> 4) Helping customers with luggage (in/out) and helping them in to and out of the third row when I get UberXL ride request.
> 5) Requesting a preferred route.
> 6) Requesting if the temperature in the vehicle is comfortable and willing to adjust it to customer's choice. This also applies to seating.
> 7) Requesting if they prefer any FM station or music style, or silence.
> 8) Providing bottled water, chargers, AUX cable, gum.
> 9) Cleaning my all season mats, refreshing panels and seats after every ride to ensure the next customer is getting into a clean vehicle.
> 10) Providing a smooth ride with no abrupt acceleration or stops to achieve a limousine experience.
> 11) Engaging in a pleasant conversation and answering any questions if a client is willing (never on my initiative, as I understand that some people prefer to sit quietly in the back and do not engage in a conversation). I was never rude to any of the customers and I'm always friendly. I always ask the customer(s) how they are doing and always thank them when the trip is complete.
> 12) Making several en-route stops if client needs to drop somewhere on the way and/or there are multiple people drop-off.
> 13) Quickly checking traffic situation to ensure optimal route is chosen to avoid traffic.
> 14) Never asking a client to leave me a good rating.
> 
> *And yet there are ******s or just ignorant persons (or both) that leave anything beyond 5.*
> 
> For instance, this is my Uber Summary from last week:
> _Rating, 4.65 _(!!!!)
> What's bothering me even more - the following line: _Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*. _How bad are other drivers that 4.65 is ABOVE AVERAGE?
> (Despite of) _You received *19* five-star reviews out of *23* rated trips in the past two weeks._
> 
> I swear - 9 out of 10 people that get into my car tell almost word to word: what a great car you have, and it smells so nice!
> 
> As you can see, doesn't help. My overall rating is 4.83. So, the less you care, the better.


Seems like you have everything covered to ensure a 5* rating. What issues would the 4 pax who rated you below 5* have with your service?


----------



## arcterus

zMann said:


> The riders that give you the good compliments, tend to give you the worse rating 1Star.
> :))


Agreed. I'm a cabbie and when I take an Uber, I'm always nice but I always leave 1 or 2 stars. Why should I be improving the morale of my illegal competition?


----------



## J.J. Smith

Coley said:


> Most of the cars on the road in Chicago are covered in road salt dust. I drive a newer model Cadillac SRX and had it washed and waxed at a higher end car wash. It looked sharp. I always pull the front passenger's seat as forward as it can go to give as much leg room as possible to the rider in the back seat, which is a lot. That day my average rating for the day was 4.5, the lowest I've ever had. There's no doubt that I'm friendly, kind, polite. I have meaningful conversations with almost all of my passengers (if I detect that someone does not want to talk, I just shut up and drive). I've read many posts on this forum. Based on all of the inconsistencies and nonsense ratings I am inclined to believe that Uber manipulates the ratings. I just don't believe that it's statistically possible for so many of us to be at 4.98/30+ rides, and then gradually and consistently taper to under 4.75. Sure, some drunks give bad ratings. But that day was a week day and I drove for highly educated, mature business working professionals. It was a sunny day, no one was crabby or appeared to be in a bad mood. All my passengers were kind.
> 
> I think its easy to get caught up in looking back at the day's passengers and trying to figure out which ones would have given a 4 or below. That's because that way we can put a face(s) to our sinking ratings. In actuality, it's probably Uber playing us.
> 
> On another matter, I will never refer someone to drive for Uber. Sure, the immediate cash is nice. But we are all putting our jobs in jeopardy by giving Uber a wider base of drivers, which enables Uber to put more pressure on all of us.[/QUOTE
> 
> Something wrong with their methodology. I don't pay too much attention to them, but got curious when I kept seeing all 5s for one day almost consistently, and 4.2, 4.25, 4.7, etc on the 7 day.
> 
> So for the last two days, I checked fairly frequently. Unless a passenger can give a minus 1, the ratings don't make much sense. I am assuming a rider cannot go back and change a rating; I know we can't for a rider.
> 
> Date Rating Trips, One Day Trips times Rating Equals
> 
> 4/27 5.0 11 55
> Later on 4/27 with one more ride 4.5 12 54 So the only way I can drop a point from 55 to 54 is if the rider can give me a MINUS 1. Don't think that is possible.
> 
> 4/28 4.25 13 55.25 So the next ride gave me a 1.25?
> 
> Anyone have a conclusion/observation?


----------



## biozon

Western Warrior said:


> Seems like you have everything covered to ensure a 5* rating. What issues would the 4 pax who rated you below 5* have with your service?


 There is a theory (which I agree with) someone noted here: some are just jealous that your car is better than theirs, so they rate you low out of jealosy. I think this happens.


----------



## RideshareGuru

biozon said:


> Does anyone do that? In my 500+ rides experience I was only promised tips once (surely, noone delivered).


A little different on Lyft. Uber pax don't generally have 'tip' in their vocabulary.


----------



## rocksteady

To follow up on my previous post if anyone cares: Like clockwork it happened again. My rating gets back to 4.85 and after another normal night, my 1 day rating is 4.3. Recently I received an email from Uber congratulating me on my rating being in the top ten percent of drivers. Besides trying to motivate drivers to do more for no more money, I don't have a theory for why Uber would be manipulating the ratings. But with the consistency of it happening every time my rating reaches 4.85-.86, my thinking is reaffirmed. If it was just coincidence, the low 1 day ratings would be random.


----------



## biozon

There is no way your rating is above 5, because it's the maximum. What do you mean by 8.5-8.6?


----------



## Beur

rocksteady said:


> To follow up on my previous post if anyone cares: Like clockwork it happened again. My rating gets back to 8.5 and after another normal night, my 1 day rating is 4.3. Recently I received an email from Uber congratulating me on my rating being in the top ten percent of drivers. Besides trying to motivate drivers to do more for no more money, I don't have a theory for why Uber would be manipulating the ratings. But with the consistency of it happening every time my rating reaches 8.5-8.6, my thinking is reaffirmed. If it was just coincidence, the low 1 day ratings would be random.


How does one achieve an 8.5-8.6 rating? If the max a pax can rate is 5 and you're rated 5 stars by 100 percent of your pax, your rating would be a 5! Are there some secret hidden stars we all don't know about


----------



## Beur

arcterus said:


> Agreed. I'm a cabbie and when I take an Uber, I'm always nice but I always leave 1 or 2 stars. Why should I be improving the morale of my illegal competition?


Why are you using über if it's illegal?


----------



## Cooluberdriver

arcterus said:


> Agreed. I'm a cabbie and when I take an Uber, I'm always nice but I always leave 1 or 2 stars. Why should I be improving the morale of my illegal competition?


Because like you they need to make a living too. Shame on you. Karma will catch up one day my friend.


----------



## biozon

Ok, so after driving a couple of days this week I noticed my rating for the week plunged to 4.59, which is straight outrageous and just plain pissed me off. After that I decided that I will give ratings randomly (cause obviously, the way pax rate drivers, it has a very distant relativity to the actual experience). So, lots of 4s and 3s today for my pax, despite most of them were nice ppl (however during those couple of days I mentioned earlier, ppl were even nicer).

So, good luck in all your future endeavours, Uber pax!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Coley said:


> Most of the cars on the road in Chicago are covered in road salt dust. I drive a newer model Cadillac SRX and had it washed and waxed at a higher end car wash. It looked sharp. I always pull the front passenger's seat as forward as it can go to give as much leg room as possible to the rider in the back seat, which is a lot. That day my average rating for the day was 4.5, the lowest I've ever had. There's no doubt that I'm friendly, kind, polite. I have meaningful conversations with almost all of my passengers (if I detect that someone does not want to talk, I just shut up and drive). I've read many posts on this forum. Based on all of the inconsistencies and nonsense ratings I am inclined to believe that Uber manipulates the ratings. I just don't believe that it's statistically possible for so many of us to be at 4.98/30+ rides, and then gradually and consistently taper to under 4.75. Sure, some drunks give bad ratings. But that day was a week day and I drove for highly educated, mature business working professionals. It was a sunny day, no one was crabby or appeared to be in a bad mood. All my passengers were kind.
> 
> I think its easy to get caught up in looking back at the day's passengers and trying to figure out which ones would have given a 4 or below. That's because that way we can put a face(s) to our sinking ratings. In actuality, it's probably Uber playing us.
> 
> On another matter, I will never refer someone to drive for Uber. Sure, the immediate cash is nice. But we are all putting our jobs in jeopardy by giving Uber a wider base of drivers, which enables Uber to put more pressure on all of us.


POST # 1 /Coley : Bostonian Bison says
"Bless You, My Son."
So young, yet wise to this Racket already!

Ahoy and Welcome to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny and Dry ("cold"front) Marco
Island on Florida's Wild SouthWest Coast.

Now I don't want to Get Negative, but your
Profile Page says Last Visit was over a
month ago. Please come back and look
me up for $ome U$eful Information!


----------



## Beur

biozon said:


> Ok, so after driving a couple of days this week I noticed my rating for the week plunged to 4.59, which is straight outrageous and just plain pissed me off. After that I decided that I will give ratings randomly (cause obviously, the way pax rate drivers, it has a very distant relativity to the actual experience). So, lots of 4s and 3s today for my pax, despite most of them were nice ppl (however during those couple of days I mentioned earlier, ppl were even nicer).
> 
> So, good luck in all your future endeavours, Uber pax!


I'm with you on this one, no one received above a 3 today. A week of a perfect 5.0 rating and today my one day rating plunged to 4.67. Females are nasty spiteful drunks, that's all I drove today.

New rule, no more drunk female passengers.


----------



## J.J. Smith

Last seven days Uber shows a 4.79 rating with 56 trips.

I recorded trips, the one day rating, over the last seven days. 
11 trips at 5; 
13 trips at 4.25; 
4 trips at 5; 
6 trips at 5; 
12 trips at 5; 
22 trips at 5 &#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; resulting in a total 68 trips at 4.86.

On day 2, I concluded the only way I got the aggregate of 4.25 was if someone gave me a rating of *minus* 1. Now is that possible?

Conclusion? Don't pay any attention to the ratings; something is flawed in their system, as we all already know instinctively. .


----------



## KeJorn

J.J. Smith said:


> Conclusion? Don't pay any attention to the ratings; something is flawed in their system, as we all already know instinctively.


Yes, we definitely agree the rating system is flawed and useless to riders or drivers. But clearly it is the primary tool Uber uses to control their drivers.

A problem I have noticed with the recent "_weekend guarantee_" offerings over the past several weeks/months, is the new requirement of a 4.75 rating during the week in order to qualify.
Interestingly enough, in the past 2 weeks my ratings have suddenly dropped, despite an overall positive experience with riders.
It feels as if Uber may be adjusting our ratings to prevent us from qualifying for the guarantees. Since the ratings system is *NOT transparent*, it is certainly possible. Esp since they only recently ADDED that requirement, it seems fairly clear the reason they put it in place was to limit their losses by using something they have complete control and visibility over. Granted, since *we have no visibility *to the rating system aside from the final average (by day, week, and month) we have little to go on to prove this, other than perception that something has changed.

I just find it interesting that over the past 9 months, I never dropped as low as I have in the past 2 weeks, yet I have had a far better experience (overall) with riders in the past 2 weeks than I have in previous months.
Curious if others have noticed similar unexplained changes in their ratings.

While, I have always been of the opinion that I would just offer the best service I can, despite the ratings and keep moving forward regardless - it's hard not to notice this sudden disparity.
The ratings drop simply makes no sense.

In the end, it just adds to the feeling of mistrust towards Uber management and perception that they do not have the driver's best interest at heart.
Clearly in the eyes of Uber mgmt, we are expendable and a dime a dozen and they will just continue to churn through new blood.

That mentality only encourages drivers to support the growth of Lyft and other rideshares that provide better service to their drivers.


----------



## limepro

Maybe pax should have to rate is before they see the charge, this would almost guarantee we are rated in a timely manner and not based on price even though surge would still come into play maybe not as heavily as it is now.


----------



## limepro

arcterus said:


> Agreed. I'm a cabbie and when I take an Uber, I'm always nice but I always leave 1 or 2 stars. Why should I be improving the morale of my illegal competition?


Sounds like a good idea, every time I take a taxi I'm gonna call and complain the driver berates me, used racists words and then demanded sex.


----------



## Choochie

I have a theory that while your pickup and drive to the pax destination may have went well, they probably didn't rate you right away and then they had a night in the bar and had to rate you before ordering the next ride and at that point their mood changed and/or were drunk and that is when they gave you the bad rating. I find it possible females will downgrade other female drivers, especially if their male friends show attention and engage the driver in conversation or they are just jealous of other attractive females with a nice ride. Also it could be days later and forgot and will just hit anything - some people could care less.


----------



## limepro

Couldn't care less* completely different meaning.


----------



## Choochie

limepro said:


> Couldn't care less* completely different meaning.


Thanks for the correction limepro but I couldn't care less - lol


----------



## limepro

Choochie said:


> Thanks for the correction limepro but I couldn't care less - lol


You are learning grasshopper lol.


----------



## Choochie

Yeah I'm a quick study.


----------



## Choochie

limepro said:


> You are learning grasshopper lol.


Or is that a children's game?


----------



## naplestom75

Uber's goals for ratings are unrealistic. Their statistics people should meet with their customer service people and give them some lessons. For example I just did 27 trips. They said unfortunately your rating was 4.5 but the good news is 20 out of 27 rated you a 5. In other words, the standard of deviation is too great with a 5-tier rating system, when you compare it to the percentiles that you will generate with your "goal" ratings. It's dopey. But they don't really care. There's no way they are taking you off the road unless you drive with your dic& hanging out or something.

-Tom, Uber Economist


----------



## RideshareGuru

J.J. Smith said:


> Last seven days Uber shows a 4.79 rating with 56 trips.
> 
> I recorded trips, the one day rating, over the last seven days.
> 11 trips at 5;
> 13 trips at 4.25;
> 4 trips at 5;
> 6 trips at 5;
> 12 trips at 5;
> 22 trips at 5 &#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; resulting in a total 68 trips at 4.86.
> 
> On day 2, I concluded the only way I got the aggregate of 4.25 was if someone gave me a rating of *minus* 1. Now is that possible?
> 
> Conclusion? Don't pay any attention to the ratings; something is flawed in their system, as we all already know instinctively. .


People rate days after the ride they took sometimes. Even on Lyft i get delayed ratings. Easy way to tell on Lyft is tips show up hours or even a day later and they can't rate if they didn't tip yet.


----------



## RideshareGuru

limepro said:


> Sounds like a good idea, every time I take a taxi I'm gonna call and complain the driver berates me, used racists words and then demanded sex.


Actually that doesn't even do anything really. If the complaint is bad enough, they'll schedule an appointment with the commission and you have to show up in person to complain, otherwise complaint gets dropped. The ratings system makes it so anything is cause for termination, no merit required, just the whim of an asshole.


----------



## Jeff Saloon

limepro said:


> You are learning grasshopper lol.


Whatever, that's cool, whatever, that's cool. I will zenuber on!!!


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Choochie said:


> Yeah I'm a quick study.


I am a slow study.


----------



## rocksteady

biozon said:


> There is no way your rating is above 5, because it's the maximum. What do you mean by 8.5-8.6?





Beur said:


> How does one achieve an 8.5-8.6 rating? If the max a pax can rate is 5 and you're rated 5 stars by 100 percent of your pax, your rating would be a 5! Are there some secret hidden stars we all don't know about


holy shmokes. Hilarious you all think you're calling me out on something instead of the more reasonable assumption that it was a mistake. Should have read 4.85-4.86. Way to go, detectives. You totally called me on that shit.


----------



## biozon

rocksteady said:


> holy shmokes. Hilarious you all think you're calling me out on something instead of the more reasonable assumption that it was a mistake. Should have read 4.85-4.86. Way to go, detectives. You totally called me on that shit.


 Well, in all fairness, my message obviously states that I understand it was a mistake and requires clarification.

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## biozon

Well, my theory seems to be working fairly accurate: as soon as I started giving away 3 and 4 stars randomly to all my rides, I got nothing less than 5 stars (two weeks in a row) and positive comments started to majically appear in my summaries.

Here are a couple of latest ones (the statistics include one of the ******s that rated me less than 4 stars, who was the reason for me to start giving away random 3-4 stars to rides):

_*RIDER FEEDBACK*
You received *22 *five-star reviews out of 23 rated trips in the past two weeks.

"Good service"

"Great driver!!!"

"Really chill guy! Great driver who we had a fun time with! The ride was short, but we were all laughing with each other and had a lot of fun on our way to our destination. I'd love to Have him as our driver again!"._

Coincidence? I don't think so...


----------



## rocksteady

biozon said:


> Well, in all fairness, my message obviously states that I understand it was a mistake and requires clarification.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!


To clarify my smartass response: No, you state it is obviously incorrect and felt the need to prove your point by pointing out the rating system only goes to five stars, so 8.4-8.5 would be impossible which makes a negative assumption about me. If you were just pointing out that it was a simple mistake, which gives me the benefit of the doubt that I know better because I understand elementary mathematics, you wouldn't have felt the need to state your insulting proof. Had you not assumed I was an idiot, your response would have needed to go no further than, "You made a mistake on your ratings figures... could you edit for clarification?"


----------



## rocksteady

biozon said:


> Well, my theory seems to be working fairly accurate: as soon as I started giving away 3 and 4 stars randomly to all my rides, I got nothing less than 5 stars (two weeks in a row) and positive comments started to majically appear in my summaries.
> 
> Here are a couple of latest ones (the statistics include one of the ******s that rated me less than 4 stars, who was the reason for me to start giving away random 3-4 stars to rides):
> 
> _*RIDER FEEDBACK*
> You received *22 *five-star reviews out of 23 rated trips in the past two weeks.
> 
> "Good service"
> 
> "Great driver!!!"
> 
> "Really chill guy! Great driver who we had a fun time with! The ride was short, but we were all laughing with each other and had a lot of fun on our way to our destination. I'd love to Have him as our driver again!"._
> 
> Coincidence? I don't think so...


I think it is coincidence. The riders can only know what you may have rated them by asking drivers of future trips what their pax rating is. Even then, they would have had to ask you what their rating was on the trip you gave them the random 3 or 4 stars to know what you may have rated them when they ask the next driver and by then they would have already rated you. I don't understand the logic behind your system and how you think it affected your ratings for the better. If it's not coincidence, it is more likely my theory: Uber is manipulating the ratings. Your ratings were artificially lowered to a certain point. Then they stopped manipulating them and your averages went back up.

One major flaw in my theory of manipulation is the way in which I think it's being done--on again, off again--would be a really dumb approach because it makes it obvious that something funny is going on. If they were manipulating the ratings, would they really be that stupid about it instead of just consistently dropping some high ratings to keep the drivers average down? But it's happened to my average three times now, like clockwork. Around 4.85-.86, nightly averages go from 4.9-5 to suddenly drop to 4-4.5. At 4.82, the higher scores resume. I do nothing differently. None of the pax are unfriendly or argumentative. Pretty strange.


----------



## Emp9

Western Warrior said:


> I get a 1 rating because the ping was 15 min away and pax annoyed with having to wait. Just can't win.


 i had a ping 5min and the Pax asked me why it took 6min. are you freaken kidding me jackass? does he realize he lives in a major city with traffic lights and speed cams ?


----------



## UberXTampa

Cancellations after accepting trips possibly are being factored into the ratings.
My 365/30 day rating is 4.88. Dashboard rating dived to 4.84 the week I cancelled a couple trips after accepting them. Then it recovered when I had less cancellations. I am thinking that acceptance rate and cancellation rate also contribute to dashboard ratings.


----------



## Ziggy

biozon said:


> In my 500+ rides experience I was only promised tips once (surely, noone delivered).


People that "promise" tips generally promise tips because they are trying to do something illegal (drink beer in my car or have 6 pax in 4 seat sedan, etc); however, all of my tips have come from pax who didn't promise tips ... they just tip

"Do or do not. There is no try." ~ Yoda
... so ... "Tip or do not tip. There is no promise to tip." ~ Ziggy


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> If you ever think you gonna get a 1 star rating on any trip(s) then, this is what I do.
> When you are close to the destination, tell the rider that you understand he/she was not happy with whatever the reason was and that you do them a favor.
> Tell them to CANCEL the ride!
> You, get the full fare PLUS cancel fee.
> They, do NOT get to rate you.
> Happy Ubering!!!


POST # 12 /OrlUberOffDriver: Bison's
credulity is STRAINED
by Option that PAYS the Driver twice,
FREEBIE for Pax and Travis holding
the Bag!

Can anyone else Verify This Strategy as
one that Works? Kudos to UOOD if so!


----------



## Western Warrior

Ziggy said:


> People that "promise" tips generally promise tips because they are trying to do something illegal (drink beer in my car or have 6 pax in 4 seat sedan, etc); however, all of my tips have come from pax who didn't promise tips ... they just tip
> 
> "Do or do not. There is no try." ~ Yoda
> ... so ... "Tip or do not tip. There is no promise to tip." ~ Ziggy


Your absolutely right about pax who promise tips. In almost every case with Lyft pax, if they promise a tip, the next morning I never see it. This upfront promise reveals to me what type of person they are and my expectation of them immediately lowers.


----------



## KeJorn

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Can anyone else Verify This Strategy as
> one that Works? Kudos to UOOD if so!


Yes, when the PAX cancels the ride (DURING THE RIDE) [_NOTE: they are the only ones who can do this - which seems odd_] then whatever the cost has accrued up to that point, is charged to their card. The transaction ends and your trip will show that amount.

I have seen this happen to me in the past.


----------



## biozon

Emp9 said:


> i had a ping 5min and the Pax asked me why it took 6min. are you freaken kidding me jackass?


 He is probably ******ed through no fault of his own. Some people are like that. Too bad your rating must have suffered from this person's mental illness.



Ziggy said:


> People that "promise" tips generally promise tips because they are trying to do something illegal


 In my case they were stuffing my MDX with rental professional acoustics to bring it back to the rental place. Going back, I wish I had cancelled that ride. Nothing bad happened - and it was an XL ride, so 2x the fare. But I wish I had cancelled just out of principle.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 12 /OrlUberOffDriver: Bison's
> credulity is STRAINED
> by Option that PAYS the Driver twice,
> FREEBIE for Pax and Travis holding
> the Bag!
> 
> Can anyone else Verify This Strategy as
> one that Works? Kudos to UOOD if so!


I can verify you ARE an old sick ******ed BISON!
Maybe if you would quit been so much like LAndreas and start contributing to this forum, more of us would have a bit more respect for you.
Here is your proof. I requested myself, started the trip then canceled. $5.00 cancel fee plus $4.00 minimum.
Rest in peace almighty BISON!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I can verify you ARE an old sick ******ed BISON!
> Maybe if you would quit been so much like LAndreas and start contributing to this forum, more of us would have a bit more respect for you.
> Here is your proof. I requested myself, started the trip then canceled. $5.00 cancel fee plus $4.00 minimum.
> Rest in peace almighty BISON!
> View attachment 8208


POST # 61 /OrlUberOffDriver: Tone it
Down, there Pilgrim!
Bison expressed Reasonable Doubt, NOT
"Liar, liar, pants on fire!" Jeepers.

I sought Verification, which you've
thoughtfully provided, and offered
Kudos, AN UNMISTAKABLE COMPLI-
MENT, the last time I checked.

I couldn't be MORE DIFFERENT from
LAndreas so save Your Vitriol for him.


----------



## Lidman

Choochie said:


> Thanks for the correction limepro but I couldn't care less - lol


So when you say you couldn't care less, you actually cared more?


----------



## Lidman

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 61 /OrlUberOffDriver: Tone it
> Down, there Pilgrim!
> Bison expressed Reasonable Doubt, NOT
> "Liar, liar, pants on fire!" Jeepers.
> 
> I sought Verification, which you've
> thoughtfully provided, and offered
> Kudos, AN UNMISTAKABLE COMPLI-
> MENT, the last time I checked.
> 
> I couldn't be MORE DIFFERENT from
> LAndreas so save Your Vitriol for him.


I think oral forgot to take his vitamins today.


----------



## Western Warrior

biozon said:


> He is probably ******ed through no fault of his own. Some people are like that. Too bad your rating must have suffered from this person's mental illness.
> 
> In my case they were stuffing my MDX with rental professional acoustics to bring it back to the rental place. Going back, I wish I had cancelled that ride. Nothing bad happened - and it was an XL ride, so 2x the fare. But I wish I had cancelled just out of principle.


We've all done things while driving for pax we wish we could have taken back. The important thing is that you've learned and will be ready to shoot down the next shit for brains pax who want to bust your balls because he thinks he can.


----------



## Emp9

biozon said:


> He is probably ******ed through no fault of his own. Some people are like that. Too bad your rating must have suffered from this person's mental illness.
> 
> In my case they were stuffing my MDX with rental professional acoustics to bring it back to the rental place. Going back, I wish I had cancelled that ride. Nothing bad happened - and it was an XL ride, so 2x the fare. But I wish I had cancelled just out of principle.


last night i picked up from Walmart. big mistake. took so long loading all her huge stuff and then she asked why i didnt get out and help. umm im parked illegally for you i have to stay in the dang car. i should have known better.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

So what exactly are fake ratings. Is it sort of like faking an orgasm.


----------



## UberGirlPBC

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> If you ever think you gonna get a 1 star rating on any trip(s) then, this is what I do.
> When you are close to the destination, tell the rider that you understand he/she was not happy with whatever the reason was and that you do them a favor.
> Tell them to CANCEL the ride!
> You, get the full fare PLUS cancel fee.
> They, do NOT get to rate you.
> Happy Ubering!!!


 Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lidman

Love those vitamins.


----------



## 617Pete

Coley said:


> Most of the cars on the road in Chicago are covered in road salt dust. I drive a newer model Cadillac SRX and had it washed and waxed at a higher end car wash. It looked sharp. I always pull the front passenger's seat as forward as it can go to give as much leg room as possible to the rider in the back seat, which is a lot. That day my average rating for the day was 4.5, the lowest I've ever had. There's no doubt that I'm friendly, kind, polite. I have meaningful conversations with almost all of my passengers (if I detect that someone does not want to talk, I just shut up and drive). I've read many posts on this forum. Based on all of the inconsistencies and nonsense ratings I am inclined to believe that Uber manipulates the ratings. I just don't believe that it's statistically possible for so many of us to be at 4.98/30+ rides, and then gradually and consistently taper to under 4.75. Sure, some drunks give bad ratings. But that day was a week day and I drove for highly educated, mature business working professionals. It was a sunny day, no one was crabby or appeared to be in a bad mood. All my passengers were kind.
> 
> I think its easy to get caught up in looking back at the day's passengers and trying to figure out which ones would have given a 4 or below. That's because that way we can put a face(s) to our sinking ratings. In actuality, it's probably Uber playing us.
> 
> On another matter, I will never refer someone to drive for Uber. Sure, the immediate cash is nice. But we are all putting our jobs in jeopardy by giving Uber a wider base of drivers, which enables Uber to put more pressure on all of us.


AGREE 100%


----------



## 617Pete

biozon said:


> I disagree, from my statistics it wouldn't be possible _(*19* five-star reviews out of *23* rated trips)_ and majority of riders complimenting the car.


HAD SAME SCENARIO ON A DAY THAT I WENT FULL FORCE. 2015 CAR, CLEAN, XM RADIO ETC...ALL COMPLIMENTS & THEN THE REVIEW 33 OF 38 5 STARS. ITS BS!


----------



## Western Warrior

If Guber needs to shitcan a driver for whatever reason, it's a bit more difficult to do if that driver has a great rating. Guber controls the rating and they can do whatever they want. Who's to know if they manipulate your star rating just to keep you in check.


----------



## 617Pete

They need a screen with rating descriptions if UBER wants "real time monitoring" such as:


5 = ride was great. direct to the destination with no incidents, car was clean, friendly driver, driver offered information and knew the town, felt safe etc
4 = ride was ok. driver got to destination no incident, car was ok (could of been cleaner), driver was professional, felt safe
3 = ride was ok, driver got lost but got us back on track, car could have been cleaner, a/c or heat wasn't working, driver was friendly
2 = ride wasn't great, driver missed turns several times, driver was frustrated, didn't drive safe, no working windows, etc
1 = ride was horrible, aggressive driver, missed turns, was rude, car was awful, didn't feel safe at all, nothing worked in the, car etc

This is just an "example" of something UBER can & should put together for pax to give right ratings to those that deserve it at the end of the ride. As of now it seems everyone is learning on the fly. You'd be surprised how many people don't know that we rate them as well. I think this way there's no room for the bs they give uber like "he went the long way so I gave him 2 stars" smh. Enough is Enough with that crap. Anything's better than what they have now which is no system


----------



## Western Warrior

617Pete said:


> They need a screen with rating descriptions if UBER wants "real time monitoring" such as:
> 
> 
> 5 = ride was great. direct to the destination with no incidents, car was clean, friendly driver, driver offered information and knew the town, felt safe etc
> 4 = ride was ok. driver got to destination no incident, car was ok (could of been cleaner), driver was professional, felt safe
> 3 = ride was ok, driver got lost but got us back on track, car could have been cleaner, a/c or heat wasn't working, driver was friendly
> 2 = ride wasn't great, driver missed turns several times, driver was frustrated, didn't drive safe, no working windows, etc
> 1 = ride was horrible, aggressive driver, missed turns, was rude, car was awful, didn't feel safe at all, nothing worked in the, car etc
> 
> This is just an "example" of something UBER can & should put together for pax to give right ratings to those that deserve it at the end of the ride. As of now it seems everyone is learning on the fly. You'd be surprised how many people don't know that we rate them as well. I think this way there's no room for the bs they give uber like "he went the long way so I gave him 2 stars" smh. Enough is Enough with that crap. Anything's better than what they have now which is no system


Your rating descriptions are good samplings but the reality is that most actual "1" rating are far off the horrible ride you mentioned. I can have perfect navigation and get a "1 star" because I didn't take the route they were thinking of. I can be friendly and try striking up a conversation and get "1 star" because I talked too much. I can let them out in front of their destination and get "1 star" because I didn't open the door even though I was parked in the travel lane and didn't want to expose myself to traffic, etc, etc. That's reality of the "1" rating.


----------



## 617Pete

Western Warrior said:


> Your rating descriptions are good samplings but the reality is that most actual "1" rating are far off the horrible ride you mentioned. I can have perfect navigation and get a "1 star" because I didn't take the route they were thinking of. I can be friendly and try striking up a conversation and get "1 star" because I talked too much. I can let them out in front of their destination and get "1 star" because I didn't open the door even though I was parked in the travel lane and didn't want to expose myself to traffic, etc, etc. That's reality of the "1" rating.


Yes I understand and it was just meant as an example to show decline. Just wished the pax had something to relate to so as not to keep burning good drivers that provide good service.


----------



## UberXTampa

617Pete said:


> Yes I understand and it was just meant as an example to show decline. Just wished the pax had something to relate to so as not to keep burning good drivers that provide good service.


The last 2 weeks I did not drive past 9:00 pm. 
Weekly report shows straight 5 stars. 
Drunks and late night problem people are messing it for me. 
Daytime riders are ok, more reasonable.


----------



## Choochie

617Pete said:


> Yes I understand and it was just meant as an example to show decline. Just wished the pax had something to relate to so as not to keep burning good drivers that provide good service.


617Pete don't worry about your ratings until you have over 500 - at least that is what they told me. I had 4.82 in the last 30 days and in the last week 4.62. HA! It doesn't go up and down much - it's all a bunch of malarky! It will settle and one or two bad scores won't make much of a difference.


----------



## SpecialK

biozon said:


> Does anyone do that? In my 500+ rides experience I was only promised tips once (surely, noone delivered).


I was offered a tip to drive a rider way out of the city during peak times. I drove him to a million dollar house 10 miles past nowhere. When he got out, he told me he didn't have any cash. Waa Waa Waa Waaah


----------



## 617Pete

Choochie said:


> 617Pete don't worry about your ratings until you have over 500 - at least that is what they told me. I had 4.82 in the last 30 days and in the last week 4.62. HA! It doesn't go up and down much - it's all a bunch of malarky! It will settle and one or two bad scores won't make much of a difference.


Thanks, not worried. I know I give good service for what we are doing. If this fails it will be because it's being manipulated and out of my control. My rating system was just a base example that should be incorporated in the pax app to see how to rate rides fairly. I think we need a bunch of crap cars with rude drivers on the road to give them something to compare to lol.


----------



## Choochie

617Pete said:


> Thanks, not worried. I know I give good service for what we are doing. If this fails it will be because it's being manipulated and out of my control. My rating system was just a base example that should be incorporated in the pax app to see how to rate rides fairly. I think we need a bunch of crap cars with rude drivers on the road to give them something to compare to lol.


I think those already exist! You're dealing with mostly the lowest common denominator of pax, not much above bus riders. There are some good ones like the one I got yesterday with a ten spot.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Cooluberdriver said:


> Guys just do this.
> 
> http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977
> 
> You can submit one a day and boom no more rating review for bad pax.


USE THIS FORM


----------



## Eugene Ratney

Chicago-uber said:


> Are you uberSelect?
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't pay too much attention to ratings. I've done over 2k rides, and currently 4.75. Before I was obsessing about ratings, now I don't give a rats ass. And the ratings are slowly climbing. There will always be an ass who thinks 4 is a good rating.


At 4.75 your weekly screen must occasionally drop in to the 4.6's. Has it ever been there for month or so ?


----------



## Richard Cranium

Coley said:


> Based on all of the inconsistencies and nonsense ratings I am inclined to believe that Uber manipulates the ratings. I just don't believe that it's statistically possible for so many of us to be at 4.98/30+ rides, and then gradually and consistently taper to under 4.75. Sure, some drunks give bad ratings. But that day was a week day and I drove for highly educated, mature business working professionals. It was a sunny day, no one was crabby or appeared to be in a bad mood. All my passengers were kind.
> I think its easy to get caught up in looking back at the day's passengers and trying to figure out which ones would have given a 4 or below. That's because that way we can put a face(s) to our sinking ratings. In actuality, it's probably Uber playing us.
> On another matter, I will never refer someone to drive for Uber. Sure, the immediate cash is nice. But we are all putting our jobs in jeopardy by giving Uber a wider base of drivers, which enables Uber to put more pressure on all of us.


I concur. This weekend was great. all Pax happy,(Except one who was mad because the Police had a street closed from some reason and Pax actually wanted me to pull up and ask the Police to let us through as it would cost him more to go around the scene)
I refused and I am sure that was a bad rating. Otherwise HUGE tips and a low average rating..That makes NO sense. why would they ALL tip if unhappy.
Something clearly isn't right.

RICHARD CRANIUM


----------



## KeJorn

Richard Cranium said:


> I concur. This weekend was great. all Pax happy,(Except one who was mad because the Police had a street closed from some reason and Pax actually wanted me to pull up and ask the Police to let us through as it would cost him more to go around the scene)
> I refused and I am sure that was a bad rating. Otherwise HUGE tips and a low average rating..That makes NO sense. why would they ALL tip if unhappy.
> Something clearly isn't right.
> 
> RICHARD CRANIUM


Suspecting Uber of manipulating ratings is the result of them not making the process transparent and using it solely to punish drivers.
Not the best way to build trust between _'partners'_. Uber clearly lacks the understanding of a good leader.

However, while I too wonder if they do manipulate the ratings, the sad truth is that 10% of our riders impact our ratings the most.
Their logic is not always sound and there are a million reasons outside of your 'performance' that can result in a low score, thus making the whole system essentially worthless.
I also suspect there are some very spiteful riders out there, taking it out on unsuspecting driver ratings - well.. just because _[insert reason here]_.

The last few weeks, the strange low scores are utterly laughable.


----------

